# Purebred Dogs and Puppies Don't End up in Shelters



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

My mom ripped into my aunt about breeding her maltese because her reason was, "Maltese don't end up in shelters." Ha, okay. 

Today I took some pics of the dogs at the shelter when I went to go pick up our new foster. 

Hm. Would you look at that. Maltese?









Possibly purebred puppy?









Oh look. Another puppy. 









Such a sad face. 









This guy was BIG. So pretty. 









Coonhound, I think? Poor guy made me feel bad every time I walked away. Sounded like a goose every time he yowled. There's a hound for ya. 









This poor baby, I just wanted to take her home. She was pressing her head against the side of the cage so I could pet her. It was so sad. 









I really hope this girl wasn't dumped for having soft ears. 









And here's our new foster. She was labeled dog aggressive, but the foster coordinator said that she wasn't, and she was a shelter favorite. She's doing well with the other 6 right now (our house is full at the moment). She's a sweetie. (Sorry about the horrid pics).


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i hope you showed these pictures to your aunt. I wouldnt have been able to resist those shepherds.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's the girl pressing her face against the cage so I could pet her. If I wasn't leaving with the pittie, I probably would have called to ask Mom if I could bring her home and keep her forever.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow, what nice PB dogs in there, SO SAD. Yep, way too much breeding. 

Plz feel free to post those GSD's on the urgent board here. 

When you pull, you just take them home & mix right in with your others ? Don't fear any nasties coming in ? Just wondered ? I have done this & have got heck from dog friends about making our pack ill or something.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh man! That is why I don't go to shelters. I would NOT have been able to leave her behind!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

We introduce them one at a time outside where it's more neutral, just to see how it goes, then we put everyone outside and let the newbie go inside to explore for a little bit. Once the newbie settles, we let our dogs in one at a time so we can watch for problems. So far we haven't had any issues. The only dog we've had 'problems' with was the lab/husky mix I found, and that was because Aiden was possessive of my mom, which is why we can only foster females.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

KZoppa is right you should show your aunt those photos. The first time we adopted from a shelter we got a full blooded chocolate lab just like pic 5 . She was a wonderful dog. How she ended up at a shelter we never knew. Maybe next time your head to the shelter you should take your aunt with you.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

You should ask your mom if you can pull her anyway. I would certainly try to find a way to get her if i could!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

okay so its a good thing we're not still in Colorado. I would have driven to AZ to get that girl.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

First we have to find a home for Celine and Coco (our two current fosters), then if she's still there, I'll ask Mom if we can pull her. Mom's going to go to an orientation so that she can pull them directly, rather than have someone else pull them for us (like a middle-man).


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> Here's the girl pressing her face against the cage so I could pet her. If I wasn't leaving with the pittie, I probably would have called to ask Mom if I could bring her home and keep her forever.
> 
> YouTube - Desperate German Shepherd in the Shelter


Oh my, She is so sweet. I hope you can work it out and get her. She made me tear up.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Konotashi, girl, listen to me. You have GOT to stop paying so much attention to the dogs that you can't save. You have to kind of pretend they're not there and just pay attention to the one you _are_ there to save. Otherwise you won't be able to sleep at night. :hugs: 

Or you'll end up as a hoarder.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Or you'll end up as a hoarder.


Trying to keep Mom from getting there. We have 7 dogs right now.... She said no more, but every time another one is posted that's going to be euthanized, she tells me and she can't say no. *Sigh* She needs to learn to say no. 

Once we get these two in forever homes, we'll go down there and see who's there and who needs help and we'll bring someone else home. I wasn't expecting to have more than 1 foster in the house at a time.

ETA: It's my mom bringing these dogs in, not me. (But I'd probably do the same thing, I admit). I just had to drive down to the shelter to pick her up because my mom had an appointment with her tax guy. 

Once I'm out on my own, I'd like to continue fostering. (Once I'm on my feet). Just one at a time though....


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Konotashi said:


> We introduce them one at a time outside where it's more neutral, just to see how it goes, then we put everyone outside and let the newbie go inside to explore for a little bit. Once the newbie settles, we let our dogs in one at a time so we can watch for problems. So far we haven't had any issues. The only dog we've had 'problems' with was the lab/husky mix I found, and that was because Aiden was possessive of my mom, which is why we can only foster females.


 
Opps, meant, Parvo & such............. Bringing stuff from the shelter/pound to your home ?


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

Not a Shepherd or Maltese but we got a fully papered Chinese Crested male (age 4) who had been turned over because the owner died and none of the kids wanted him. They weren't from here, having only come to make arrangements for the estate, so dumped him off, papers and all...our lucky day!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Opps, meant, Parvo & such............. Bringing stuff from the shelter/pound to your home ?


Oh! All of the dogs are given their shots prior to being adopted out, and our dogs all have their vaccines, so that keeps them safe from a bunch of stuff, but the dogs that we pull have all been there for a while. (Coco was there for 5 weeks). I imagine if they were going to catch anything, they would have caught it in the time they were there and would be showing signs by the time we bring them home?


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Theres no way I would have been able to leave there with out that girl. That is why I better never go to shelter. That is heart breaking.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

rgollar said:


> Theres no way I would have been able to leave there with out that girl. That is why I better never go to shelter. That is heart breaking.



Me too. I have friends that volunteer at shelters. No way could I do that. I would come home with a dog a week and more on kill day. I would quickly become one of those crazy animal hoarder people and all of you would see me on that show!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I certainly wouldn't have rescued the Pitt over the Shepherd, thats for darn sure, that Shepherd is gorgeous, hopefully she doesn't stay there long.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Now you see what I go through every time I go to the shelter. I want to adopt half of the dogs there. We got many shepherds its sad, most are seniors.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> Here's the girl pressing her face against the cage so I could pet her. If I wasn't leaving with the pittie, I probably would have called to ask Mom if I could bring her home and keep her forever.
> 
> YouTube - Desperate German Shepherd in the Shelter


 
 Oh, how sad is she. Breaks my heart. Listening to all those dogs barking, especially the Blue Tick hound in the background baying away. Hope someone pulls her soon.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Some good news for the girl in the video: I posted it on my FB and someone saw it and is interested in adopting her!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> Some good news for the girl in the video: I posted it on my FB and someone saw it and is interested in adopting her!


Yay!  I was really moved by that video...


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> Some good news for the girl in the video: I posted it on my FB and someone saw it and is interested in adopting her!


Please update on the status of her! That video actually made me cry it was so sweet...:wub:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh Good news that someone is interested in her!


----------

